

How spammers use big data and advanced web services - sebastjanm
http://startup.lecturehub.com/2011/barcamp_ljubljana/tori_hsubd

======
super-serial
If you get into the content-farm business you can choose how evil you want to
be.

I'd never steal articles, but I am building automation and outsourcing tools.
Like he says... "Passive Income" is the keyword.

If these tools make some money, I can work on my real startup freely without
doing soul-crushing contract work on the side. Anyone else of a similar
mindset? Or is building content-farms too evil for the HN crowd?

------
sebastjanm
cool talk.

